# Substrate?



## Falconerguy (Sep 30, 2013)

So, I have heard a lot about using paper towels as substrate. Is this acceptable? If so, how often would you replace the substrate?


----------



## devetaki9 (Sep 30, 2013)

I use paper towel or toilet paper squares for the smaller guys. I will change out the paper stuff twice weekly and once a week I completely wash the enclosure with an antibacterial soap and rinse the heck out of it. Final clean before putting away(moved mantis or lost mantis) is with a light bleach solution. I rinse extremely well at all times


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2013)

devetaki9 said:


> I use paper towel or toilet paper squares for the smaller guys. I will change out the paper stuff twice weekly and once a week I completely wash the enclosure with an antibacterial soap and rinse the heck out of it. Final clean before putting away(moved mantis or lost mantis) is with a light bleach solution. I rinse extremely well at all times


Wow you really go overboard lol.

Paper towels are fine but a bit on the utilitarian side. Sphagnum moss works well too but is expensive. When the paper towels are soiled you simply scoop them up and put another down. I rarely clean a cage at that point and usually reserve that for when that mantis dies. Paper towels if done right should catch all the frass making cleanup easy.


----------



## devetaki9 (Oct 1, 2013)

I am cautious about moss, afraid it will harbor mites, etc. yes I do go overboard, I guess it's my psychoses lol... Combine OCD (professional diagnosis ^.^) with too many years dealing with icky human diseases.

Listen to Rick, Falconerguy  he has more years and experience taking care of these little guys and gals


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 1, 2013)

Like Rick I only tend to do a full on cage clean after a mantis has passed. On the other hand though I spot clean out turds daily cause I am werid like that... :wacko: 

As for substrate, the mantises don't care so it is really up to the keeper prefrences. I like paper towels because it is so easy to clean and see waste not to mention it is cheap.


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2013)

devetaki9 said:


> I am cautious about moss, afraid it will harbor mites, etc. yes I do go overboard, I guess it's my psychoses lol... Combine OCD (professional diagnosis ^.^) with too many years dealing with icky human diseases.
> 
> Listen to Rick, Falconerguy  he has more years and experience taking care of these little guys and gals


The moss I use is very clean. I do pick out large pieces of uneaten food though.


----------



## Pizzaparlor45 (Oct 2, 2013)

Another good option I use sometimes with smaller enclosures is cheap sponge that you buy from the dollar store. It is easy to clean and usually looks better than paper towel.


----------



## reptilia5 (Feb 13, 2014)

I will be using sphagnum moss with our T. sinensis since I have had good experiences using it with my reptiles and amphibians.It hold in moisture superbly,looks very natural and can be "sterilized" by rinsing and then putting it in the freezer for a few days before use.It is also naturally antibacterial.The only drawbacks are that waste products and dead prey can be hard to find in the moss,also crickets will bury and hide in it. It also acts as a cushion for falling animals thereby protecting animals from serious injury.


----------



## I_love_mantids (Feb 14, 2014)

I use dirt, rocks, or woodchips


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 14, 2014)

I use paper towel.. It is the easiest


----------



## PlayingMantis (Feb 14, 2014)

I've never used sphagnum moss for my mantids, but I have used it for my plants. I find it longlasting and anti-fungal to a certain extent. Lots of dead matter such as old roots, leaves, and plant parts may get trapped in the moss, but I never had mold problems. As with any substrate, adequate ventilation is important.

I have coco husk chips, bark pieces of various sizes, cork chips, moss, etc, but so far, I've only used paper towels for my mantises.


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 14, 2014)

Substrate is overrated. I have never used anything, but mist regularly, and everything is A-OK.


----------



## Digger (Feb 16, 2014)

Always have used paper towels. Easy care and they absorb any (small amount of) moisture accompanying the frass. Only slight difficulty is feeders can hide underneath. After a mantis funeral, I use isopropol alcohol 91% and soapy water. Double that for cricket housing -- the filthy, drunken little buggers.


----------



## SkittishMale (Feb 19, 2014)

I use paper towel in deli cups for young nymphs and I clean them at least once a week or two weeks depending on the age of the mantis. Younger ones take longer to soil an enclosure than an older one. I do this because I don't like seeing it get dirty and don't want any smell when I open up the containers. I also sometimes spot clean if there's any dead feeder insect parts on the bottom because it's best to prevent mold from growing at all costs.

Sphagnum moss looks nice but Rick is right, it can be expensive. I use coconut coir and/or sphagnum in the display enclosures that I keep my breeding adults in. Paper towel is inexpensive, does the job for holding moisture and is easy to replace so it is the best substrate in my opinion for nymphs housed in deli cups or other small containers, especially if they are intended to be sold anyway.


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Mar 7, 2014)

I like sphagnum moss. I seed the sphagnum with springtails and dwarf white isopods, for fungus and frass removal and an added food source. If the cup gets dirty, I pull the clump of moss and rinse the cup with hot water, drop the moss back in, and viola, a clean cup.


----------



## dlemmings (Mar 8, 2014)

I have used moss, coconut husk, sponge, brillo pads, cheap dollar store drawer liner (no-slip foam mesh stuff) and even cheap sham-wow type artificial chamois. all work, as long as you keep moist. not sure that "clean" helps but I like it so I don't let it get too messy.

the drawer liner or shammy work good for big enclosures but the brillo pad type I prefer for the smaller critter cage type plastics.

when rearing nymphs in deli-cups I use moss and or excelsior until I separate them. then just paper towels and sticks.

I tried different colors to see if I could influence the final color of an adult raised from nymph....

no

:clown:


----------

